# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Whats up!

## sgrc

Heyo!

Im (hopefully) about to become a new ball python owner and Im super excited to join this community of snake lovers!

sgrc :Very Happy:

----------

Bodie (06-12-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-12-2019),_dakski_ (06-13-2019),dr del (06-12-2019),fadingdaylight (06-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-12-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Heyo!
> 
> Im (hopefully) about to become a new ball python owner and Im super excited to join this community of snake lovers!
> 
> sgrc


Welcome to the forum!!

Do you have your enclosure and all your equipment already? 
It's very important to have your enclosure set up, equipment running and temps and humidity dialed in before bringing the animal home. 

Make sure heating equipment is functioning properly, thermostat is functioning properly,etc...

Do yourself a favor and avoid buying the "snake setups" you see in stores, the majority of it is junk and will need to be replaced anyway. 

Good luck!!! Ask all the questions you may have, we're happy to help.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2019),_dakski_ (06-13-2019),_Reinz_ (06-12-2019),squidwardtortellini (06-12-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Welcome:  And do keep us posted... :Snake:

----------


## Reinz

Welcome to the forum!  :Smile:

----------


## dr del

:Welcome: 

If you need help with anything just sing out - we have a great community here who will try and help make it a great snake journey.  :Smile:

----------

